# Netherland Visa



## BiLaL1988 (Dec 1, 2012)

With Respect,

I want to go to Netherlands. I am graduate having IELTS 5.5 & the age of 24.
also 6 year experience in a Government department.
Kindly tell me which category is suitable for me.

Kind Regard

Bilal Ahmed


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Getting work visa in the Netherlands is not easy, same residence visa. Most info you can find on www.ind.nl (website for Dutch immigration buro). Some key guidelines: fix either a sponsor or make sure you're in the special knowledge group which they will support government wise. It's not going to be easy!


----------

